# Intake tank gasket for engine idle?



## survivor2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Dear Readers

Please help me to save some money-I am a student.

2000 Altima GXE with 97500 Miles

I had steering shaking problem and service engine soon light on at the same time.

For steering shaking problems, when my car ran about 20~30 miles/hour my steering really shaked so I wen to mechanics and did tune-up 
*(replaced 4 spark plugs, wires going to the engine top, engine gasket(?)-outside of the engine-oil leakage).*

After turn-up, steering shaking problems are much better (still I can feel it).
He told me that I need to replace *Oxygen sensor *(he did not give me exact codes).

For engine idle(my most concern), I went to another mechanics shop and he spent 4 hours but could not find reasons (he did not charge me anything but suggested that I'd better go to Nissan service center for reprogramming the code for "service engine soon" light is on and off)- He did not say anything about Oxygen sensor.

I went to service center and paid $80 to hear that my *intake tank gasket* needs to be replaced for about *$750 for 2 days work *(I am in a city with 120000 population in Florida)
He also said that after this fixed, further inspection may be needed if this is not a solution.
He did not say anything about Oxygen sensor either.

Do you think this is a resonable analysis and cost?
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------

